# Joseph L Watts reef



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Went out for the mighty ARS this weekend in the yak and hit this particular reef. When I got above the reef I noticed what looked like a mast coming up from the bottom running diagonally, pointing east. Any insight on this? Was eerie and I couldn't see if the mast connected to anything and def didn't see any rigging lines.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Send me the numbers and I'll send my brother down to investigate.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

watts reef is located where- could be one of the sail boat that sunk.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

It's in between NPR 2 and NPR3. Literally .75-1mile off the beach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Pensacola Beach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Yikes.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

not one of the sailboats I was thinking


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Went out for the mighty ARS this weekend in the yak and hit this particular reef. When I got above the reef I noticed what looked like a mast coming up from the bottom running diagonally, pointing east. Any insight on this? Was eerie and I couldn't see if the mast connected to anything and def didn't see any rigging lines.


I have a description that says:

Joseph L Watts Reef
Two concrete deck spans: 4'x3'x60'


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

I've saw this also about two weeks ago coming in, birds were all over it. Wondered....but didn't have any gear/tanks on board to check it out.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

*Maybe its this?*

* U.S.S. MASSACHUSETTS - Battleship (Pensacola-Gulf)
The battleship U.S.S. Massachusetts, BB-2, was built by William Cramp & Sons in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, and launched in 1893. Dimensions: 586' x 69'. Commissioned on June 10, 1896. On February 31, 1919, she was decommissioned and on January 6, 1921, batteries from Fort Pickens scuttled the U.S.S. Massachusetts. Lies 21 ft of water with some of the wreckage protruding through the surface. 30.17.825N 87.18.774W*


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

maybe a fad?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

How far below surface?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

top of what i saw was only 5-10 ft below the surface


----------

